# Scrotal Lesion



## Kevinph84 (Jul 27, 2010)

My Fellow Coders,

I might be over thinking this case, but was interested to see how anyone coded the following case:

The provider excised a lesion from the *scrotum*. At the base of the lesion and the deep dermis was lased with CO2 laser at 10 watts. Hemostasis was assured. 

Pathological Analysis revealed the lesion to be an Actinic Keratosis (702.0).

Thank you all for your input.


----------

